# CT comps



## Bobberqer (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone doing Norwalk, or Westport, CT?


----------



## Div (Aug 23, 2009)

for what ?


----------



## Bobberqer (Aug 23, 2009)

Div said:
			
		

> for what ?




well, this is the BBQ Competition, Road Trips and Events forum, so it would be for the BBQ competitions in Norwalk and Westport



http://www.bluesviewsbbq.com/backyard.html

http://www.norwalkbbq.com/


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 23, 2009)

And you called me a knuckle head?


----------



## Bobberqer (Aug 23, 2009)

Rag said:
			
		

> And you called me a knuckle head?



Well,.. you are  lol


----------



## Div (Aug 31, 2009)

Id like sometime to try one of em but no exp outside the driveway but if anyone needed an extra team member ( will work for food ) lol  if not may go and browse to reasearch info for next year possibly


----------



## Bobberqer (Sep 16, 2009)

ok  we did pretty well for a 1st time team at Norwalk, CT

25th in chicken, 14th ribs, 12th pork, 11th Brisket and 16th overall

took Reserve Grand Champion in the Grilling  contest, and a 1st place in the Fish Category

And took Grand Champion in the "Anything Butt" category

next, Westport, CT

anyone going, stop in and say hello


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 16, 2009)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> ok  we did pretty well for a 1st time team at Norwalk, CT
> 
> 25th in chicken, 14th ribs, 12th pork, 11th Brisket and 16th overall
> 
> ...



Congrats.  What did you do for the fish and AB?


----------



## Bobberqer (Sep 16, 2009)

fish, I did a maple glazed salmon, based on a recipe i saw from my neighbor to the North, Nick. P, who posted it a couple of years ago, and AB, did a rack of lamb


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 17, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Welldone!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 17, 2009)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> fish, I did a maple glazed salmon, based on a recipe i saw from my neighbor to the North, Nick. P, who posted it a couple of years ago, and AB, did a rack of lamb



I love rack of lamb.  Gary did one a few years ago and it was fantastic.


----------



## Div (Sep 17, 2009)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Anyone doing Norwalk, or Westport, CT?





			
				Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Div said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sry so stooopid of me to think I was in the BBQ Competition, Road Trips and Events forum and toss a question out there that might lean towards getting some "details" other then the states abbreviation and two towns. I guess this site is only for competition cooks who arent knuckleheads and know everything.


sheesh


----------



## Bobberqer (Sep 23, 2009)

Div said:
			
		

> Bobberqer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don;t kid yerself, there are many knuckleheads, and no nuttin people who post in here.. I'm a prime example ( and that guy, Ron, from Pa.)


----------

